# Spring clean



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok so soon I will be doing a spring clean, so all I want to do is wash, polish and ceramic at what point would I use gyeon prep? After the wash stage? Not sure when to use this?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

If using gyeon primer to polish with you can coat on top of it after it has cured, if not used prep to clean the surface after polishing.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Oh ok so it's a prep for the wax or sealant coating?


----------

